# Best hiking food?



## skiNEwhere (Nov 12, 2012)

What's your food of choice? I like Goldfish, high in carbs, and doesn't fill you up or cause cramps


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 12, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

I don't hike but next year when I try hiking I will bring the same snack I like  in the winter which is cashews.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 12, 2012)

Dam it, totally wrong forum, still can apply though. ADMINISTRATOR! I NEED HELP!


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 12, 2012)

skiNEwhere said:


> Dam it, totally wrong forum, still can apply though. ADMINISTRATOR! I NEED HELP!





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Oops sorry the Taptalk feature does not show the forum that I'm in.


----------



## LindsayW (Nov 12, 2012)

Big fan of goldfish and/or Cheez-its.  Snickers bars in the winter (and summer too).  Tuna (in the foil pouch) with avocado is one my favorite trail lunches.  If I'm feeling really fancy, I put it in a tortilla with cream cheese and salsa.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 12, 2012)

Emerald make some pouches now for breakfast. Berries and cream! Yum.


----------



## Nick (Nov 12, 2012)

All set in the right place now  

For hiking, I've always just liked clif bars / power bars / etc.


----------



## wtcobb (Nov 12, 2012)

My trail mix of choice is peanuts, raisins, dates, white chocolate, and sunflower seeds.


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 13, 2012)

jerky


----------



## mattm59 (Nov 20, 2012)

agree with some of the above. Clif bars, raisins/peanuts/wasabi pea mix, and a nice apple to clean the teeth.


----------



## justaddwater (Nov 30, 2012)

Bacon, cranberry, peanut butter homemade granola bars! YUM!!!!


----------



## justaddwater (Nov 30, 2012)

or good ol fashioned gorp.


----------



## abovetreeline (Jan 5, 2013)

trail mix, jerky, hummus and pita


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 5, 2013)

Granola bar, Clif bars, jerky or the Jack Links nuggets.


----------



## abovetreeline (Jan 5, 2013)

I like these chia power snack bite things that I get from the health food store. give you lots of energy and aren't too heavy in stomach


----------



## kyle555 (Jan 7, 2013)

Granola bars! easy to pack and fill you up, plus even the kids will eat them


----------



## GlassesMolasses (Jan 16, 2013)

steak and cheese sub.


----------



## timm (Jan 17, 2013)

Clif bars (I like the Builder's Bars too), peanut butter, cheese, salami, pita, typical trail mix, fruit (dried if backpacking, fresh if shorter trip)...basically same as most other responses!


----------



## abovetreeline (Jan 23, 2013)

GlassesMolasses said:


> steak and cheese sub.



that would be delicious to eat, but I don't think I would want to move afterwards!


----------



## andyzee (Jan 23, 2013)

Various power bar type snacks and nothing like a good bagel when I get to where I'm going, stop to rest before return trip


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 23, 2013)

Cliff builder bars are excellent but a little high in Sugar, I do love the Peanutbutter / Chocolate though.
Also like Zone Bars and Pure Protein as well for hiking and skiing !


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 23, 2013)

GlassesMolasses said:


> steak and cheese sub.



This would be more Apre' ski / hike and Before Nap time


----------



## abovetreeline (Jan 24, 2013)

justaddwater said:


> or good ol fashioned gorp.



gorp?


----------



## NSuomela (Feb 1, 2013)

Great advice! Thanks all


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 2, 2013)

Made my own trail mix today's hike, peanuts, craisins, M & M's and chocolate chips.


----------



## DonnaWalken (Feb 4, 2013)

Dried fruits and nuts.


----------



## MVinME (Feb 8, 2013)

Beef stroganoff from backpackers pantry


----------



## DonnaWalken (Feb 15, 2013)

trail mix of nuts, dried fruit and bits of dark chocolate. granola bars or cereal bars. pancakes


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 15, 2013)

DonnaWalken said:


> trail mix of nuts, dried fruit and bits of dark chocolate. granola bars or cereal bars. pancakes



Pancakes? Won't you get all sticky from the syrup


----------



## joydavid (Feb 20, 2013)

Carbohydrates contain a great number of calories per ounce, so they make the core of most backpacker's diets. Grits, oatmeal, pasta, corn, rice, wheat, etc. are all excellent sources of carbohydrates. Depending on how they are packaged, they hold up well for backpacking. Many come in hiker friendly servings and with pre mixed flavorings.


----------

